# Senior dog: really?



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Deja is 9 years old today!!! Healthy as can be, no dent in her energy or alertness or her control over Bo.
Picture taken today during her mouse hunt.
She is my soulmate.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

HB Deja! 9 is the new 5


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday Deja!


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

She looks great. Happy birthday miss Deja!! Love the “control” over Bo comment 🤣


----------



## PNWBlue (Feb 27, 2021)

An elegant and noble looking lady.


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

happy happy!!!!!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Happy Birthday Deja!


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Happy birthday Deja! She looks amazing!


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Happy Birthday Deja! Beautiful


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

happy celebrations..💕


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Happy Happy Birthday!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Thank you all on behalf of Deja 😍


----------

